# asking about exporting to middle east



## meshal (Aug 4, 2012)

hi every one ..

i wonder if any one could help me to find companies exporting alfalfa over seas (middle east)?

i`m importing alfalfa from egypt, sudan and pakistan but the american alfalfa wanted more in our market

thx in advance









meshal almenawer

kuwait


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Contact the National Hay Association ... they can put you in touch with folks that are in the association that ship to your region.


----------

